# Looking for a Gyuto



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I've been a longtime reader at the forum but this is my first post. I'm interested in getting a quality Gyuto but there are just so many options out there. I've done some research and so far this is what I know:

Length

210-240mm (It looks like 240 is the way to go)

Blade

I am new to sharpening, but I am also worried about the knife rusting. I think stainless steel?

Symmetry

I'm a lefty so a Symmetric blade would be preffered.

Handle

Wa Style

Use

I am looking for an all purpose knife. Something for chopping, filleting, sushi cutting, and garnish detail work.

Price

$175 - $275

All in all I am looking for a high quality knife that I can take care of and hone my cooking skills with. Aesthetically - I really like the traditional Japanese looking Gyutos. I'm intrigued by the one's with hammering on the top of the knife but wondering how that affects cuts?

I'm not very good at following the technical stuff such as hardness / layering / etc. Really just looking for someone to help point me towards a few well received options that meet at least some of the above criteria.

I really appreciate any feedback you guys have!

John


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hammering is just cosmetic, it doesn't affect performance.

This is out of stock, but they come in stock pretty often. Call Jon about details. I vaguely remember the next shipment coming in early January.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...oducts/gesshin-uraku-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto

Not too thick or thin, not too soft or hard for beginners. Stainless, wa handle, free shipping, and you can ask Jon to sharpen it before shipping. Kind of checks off all your boxes I think. If you have extra money, spend it on sharpening stones.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

This might be a better cutter, but no saya

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-stainless-kasumi-210mm-wa-gyuto/


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was also taking a look at Miyabi. Any experience with their knives? Also any good hammered options


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Look at Jon's Gonbei for the hammered look.  Not a lightweight though not as rugged as the Uraku, but I take it you already have a beater knife.

Rick


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks Rick,

I like the Itinomonn based on what I've read, but the knife just doesn't have much character. The more I look, the more I really like knives with kurouchi finishes. From what I have seen kurouchi and stainless steel are mutually exclusive to one another.

Is it a lot of work to care for a carbon/steel knife? I've never had one before, but since I don't know how to sharpen either it might be worth looking into?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

There are a few notable exceptions. Kochi at JKI and Wakui from various vendors are stainless kurouchi.

Also Japanesechefsknife has a new line stainless kurouchi clad aogami super


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks again to both of you for your help and patience. After a day of intense research I think I've got my preferences straight. At this point I'm looking for:

Basics:   240mm Stainless Steel Gyuto

Edge:     50/50 edge

Finish:    Damascus with Hammered Finish 

Handle:  Wa Handle (preferably Ambidextrous)

Usage:   Chopping Vegetables, Cutting Meat, Filleting, Nigiri

Price:     $175 - $299

Any further suggestions would be more than appreciated!


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Redcomet219 said:


> Thanks again to both of you for your help and patience. After a day of intense research I think I've got my preferences straight. At this point I'm looking for:
> 
> Basics: 240mm Stainless Steel Gyuto
> 
> ...


That sounds to me like a Gonbei


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

How does the Gonbei Stack up to these two from Yoshihiro (I can't find blade width or weight specs for either Yoshihiro knife):

46 Layer Gyuto

33 Layer Gyuto


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

it's a different steel for one.   I prefer sharpening swedish stainless over vg-10


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You especially don't want to be struggling with VG-10 if you are a novice sharpener, and aside from that Swedish stainless is an all around better performer.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I am not sure which one is used in the Gonbei, Jon does not specify on the website, but most likely one of the 3, possibly 12C27 also.  The Kanetsune is very similar in appearance, likely the same maker, and I've seen it advertised as 19C27.


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jon's stuff seems to come highly recommended so I just put in a request with him to talk about the Gonbei a little bit. Hopefully he can get it in stock soon! I'll let you guys know how it goes.

In case its difficult for Jon to get a Gonbei in stock soon, what do you guys think of these alternatives:

TAKAYUKI - http://www.chefknivestogo.com/satadagy240.html (Almost exactly like the Gonbei)

KUROSAKI MEGUMI - http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kumegy24.html (I know this is VG 10 - but I've read reviews about it being an easier knife to sharpen)

Megumi looks like the blade is 3mm - while the Gonbei and Takayuki are 2mm. Does this affect cuts by a lot. Also the Megumi seems to be heavier.


----------



## kognqk (Apr 6, 2014)

I believe is right for you

http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=87914

http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=91706

Sharpening

http://www.125west.com/p-3544-dickoron-sapphire-cut-steel.aspx

Regards


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for helping me in this process! There are so many options that it is really difficult to decide. I probably spent hours overthinking it all. I finally decided and placed my order so I wanted to fill you guys in.

I was interested in getting the Gonbei based on the credit everyone was giving to Jon at JKI. Unfortunately, I reached out to Jon about three days ago, and received no response. Also most of his knives are listed as out of stock.

Since that didn't work out I went with the 210mm Kurosaki Megumi. It is a little thicker of a blade, but something kept bringing me back to it. The Kurosaki has excellent reviews, and rather than muck it up trying to sharpen it on my own, I'm having the dealer sharpen it before they send it to me (I'll practice sharpening on the budget knives I use at home now).

I'm very excited about having pulled the trigger and now I'm studying up on proper knife care and chopping skills as I have only ever worked with western style rock cutting chef knives.


----------



## kevin lin (Nov 6, 2015)

JKI is closed for about 2 weeks starting on Christmas. 

Someone mentioned that Jon will be getting another shipment of knives in January.


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Now it makes sense. Maybe next time around I'll check out JKI!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

OK your on your way!  One thing you ought to do right away upon receiving your new knife is to round that point at the heel, they are deadly to hands, and occaisionally other parts of your body.  Just a small radius will do.  I for the life of me can't imagine why some makers think it's cool to have them, maybe they're just sadists.

Rick


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! What is the best way to go about it?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Benuser said:


> Don't. Better get used to it. Far too useful, and makes selling harder.


Agree.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What do you use it for?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't say I would miss it for board work. Maybe it is useful for in hand work?






I have cut myself with a sharp heel before. It's always during sharpening, cleaning, or just sitting on the counter when you don't expect it. Anyway a few accidents and you'll learn to be careful 

Anyway I've never rounded one and still don't consider it, but you guys are missing the #1 reason to round off a corner: it snags kitchen towels when drying in an annoying way.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I still don't see what the sharp point does good for anything, it does nothing for the apple peeling that I can see.  A lot of makers round it, with a rather large radius too.  What can be lost by putting a tiny 1.0mm or so radius to it, except the letting of blood?

FWIW though, I've actually enjoyed dodging the towel snags, I keep the point on my little Kajero for that.  ;-)~  But after stabbing/gashing myself twice already doing hand work with the brand new Takamura I got out the cheap india stone and nibbed the offending point.

Rick


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

That angle is the soul of the blade.

Heel modifiers will be doomed in the Final Judgment!

Now Mean Kiwi is angry!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh OK, I get it.  So eventually a user might actually blunt that point while just using it.  Given that I don't think the 1mm radius will kill the utility there to any great degree, but it sure makes it less of a dagger.

BTW, it was doing operations similar to the apple peeling that I was jabbing myself.  My subclinical siezures don't help here.  I woudn't even notice these except in an instant like this when they throw my fine perception off.

Rick


----------



## redcomet219 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi All,

Since you guys helped me out in the decision making process I wanted to send you all a post decision update!

I received my Gyuto a couple days ago and I am very impressed. Beyond a somewhat gourmet fillet knife I have, this is my first real professional knife and it blows all my other cutlery out of the water. I've used the gyuto to slice beef in addition to a series of vegetables and it is a pleasure! No matter what I cut with it, the knife feels like it is going through a block of jello.

I am doing my best to upkeep it: wiping it while chopping, trying to avoid dragging it on the board or twisting it, washing with a drop of soap and hot water, drying completely before placing in its saya, using a quality cutting board, etc. etc. I'm somewhat of a novice when it comes to knife skills, but I'm starting to see an improvement already. 

I hope this knife will be with me for many years to come!

Thanks again for all of your help!

John


----------

